# My betta fry about 3 weeks old.



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, nice haul


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There are so many of them! lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

wow! there's so many  What tail type/color are they?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

CT babies, their dad is red and mom is red to...but i got the mom from a mixed batch of females ...her sisters were blue/green/ and even fancy ...so im guessing i'd have a mix bunch. The babies growing so fast :]


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

What in the world are you going to do with them all =O


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

wow!!! theres so many!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

So cute! You said they are at 3 weeks!? :O Mine aren't nearly that big and they are 6! :<


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! So large! Mine are a week and a half and are just starting to look like more then lint with eyes but nothing near that, GJ with their growing and care, they are ahead of the game!


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

HOLY MOLEY, thats a lot of babies. I wanna try so bad D:


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow!! thats alot of babies! they are soo cute  have fun giving them away....that would be tough


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea i luv em and i would share em with u guys if i lived close ....i have 2 other batches of babies but they are about 1 weeek and 2 week old....I feed my babies the red of the boiled egg for three days...and also u can have plants in there they feed off the bacteria (infusoria)..then i give them brine shrimp on the forth day 2 times a day and u have to keep doing partial water changes regularly like a jug of water from their tank or more depending on the si2e of ur tank..i have them in a 10 Gal tank and i have a sponge filter and they are doing well ...they love the brine shrimp!! and non hasn't died yet.... they are a strong bunch these! I have a petshop that wants to buy them...so i might consider selling..


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Post pictures soon! And please tell me you live in Canada so you can ship me some


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

It seems bettaboyshiva lives in southern Caribbean so not really shippable to Canada without a trans-shipper.

What a wonderful haul of fish you have  You really must show us pictures as they age.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

what finnage are they?? but nice x3


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I want betta babies. Oh So cute! I wouldn't be able to give them up. I'd have to turn my house into a fish tank. :shock:


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

oh i would surely share them with you all if i lived close by! because i know they would have great homes! they are my babies!  I live in trinidad  wonderful tropical climate here!


----------

